# [USCC] TriangleAway - Reset Flash Counter



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

Has anyone found out how to get Triangleaway to work with the USCC model? Or possible a different way to reset the flash counter? Would really like to see some sort of solution for us us cellular customers. So far we are the only ones who don't have a way to reset our flash counter. Personally I would REALLY like to have this handy before starting to flash any sort of ROMs or anything like that (so ar just rooted with stock) and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.

If anyone hears of an update to get triangleaway working for us or finds some type of work-around PLEASE post it here. Thanks guys


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

ben62884 said:


> Has anyone found out how to get Triangleaway to work with the USCC model? Or possible a different way to reset the flash counter? Would really like to see some sort of solution for us us cellular customers. So far we are the only ones who don't have a way to reset our flash counter. Personally I would REALLY like to have this handy before starting to flash any sort of ROMs or anything like that (so ar just rooted with stock) and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.
> 
> If anyone hears of an update to get triangleaway working for us or finds some type of work-around PLEASE post it here. Thanks guys


Chainfire is away for a few weeks yet, so I suggest once he is back and ready to have a look at it, that one of the USCC devs here hit him up to chat with him about it. It'll come with time, don't worry.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Chainfire is away for a few weeks yet, so I suggest once he is back and ready to have a look at it, that one of the USCC devs here hit him up to chat with him about it. It'll come with time, don't worry.


I tested the TMo version for him. To get support, he mostly needs (preferably all in the same person):
His and others' interest in doing it.
Somebody with a USCC to run a few commands via ADB to confirm partitioning.
Somebody willing to hard-brick their device to test the app.

I put 1) in there mostly because I don't want to speak for him and he may be unwilling to do this. I don't know. Just speculating here, so don't quote me saying that I said he would do it or that he even cares. ;-)


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I tested the TMo version for him. To get support, he mostly needs (preferably all in the same person):
> His and others' interest in doing it.
> Somebody with a USCC to run a few commands via ADB to confirm partitioning.
> Somebody willing to hard-brick their device to test the app.
> ...


No problem! It's all up to him I know. I was able to successfully root without tripping the flash count, so I'm rooted stock now. There aren't any USCC ROMs either, but I know that there are other USCC users that have tripped their counts, so hopefully if Chainfire is willing to lend a hand, there will be people who will help.


----------



## akanealw (Jun 7, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how did you root without tripping your counter? I will be rooting my brother's USCC SGS3 as soon as I can find a way to do it without getting the yellow triangle. Thanks.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

akanealw said:


> Just out of curiosity, how did you root without tripping your counter? I will be rooting my brother's USCC SGS3 as soon as I can find a way to do it without getting the yellow triangle. Thanks.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## jefflikesbagels (Feb 26, 2012)

How do you check what your root counter is at?


----------



## akanealw (Jun 7, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342
> 
> -Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


I used that method on my VZW S3 and I hoped it would work on the USCC variant. Thanks for confirming it for me.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

jefflikesbagels said:


> How do you check what your root counter is at?


Go into download mode

Turn phone off
Press volume down + home button + power button 
Hold until Samsung logo pops up

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtmetz (Jul 19, 2011)

jefflikesbagels said:


> How do you check what your root counter is at?


You can see what a clean count and one with some custom flashes looks like here - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1528274.
Just go into download mode like gr4ybu5h said.


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> No problem! It's all up to him I know. I was able to successfully root without tripping the flash count, so I'm rooted stock now. There aren't any USCC ROMs either, but I know that there are other USCC users that have tripped their counts, so hopefully if Chainfire is willing to lend a hand, there will be people who will help.


Really hopehe is willing to help. Tripped my counter by rooting because I rooted before these "no trip" methods were available. Already purchased triangle away also in hopes that USCC variant would b supported soon. Figured I'd make my donation prior to it being supported. Got my fingers crossed. Not to mention the fact I'd like too flash custom roms...


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

I think the dev for chainfire is on vacation til august. Hopefully when he gets back development can get on its way

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

